# Peculiar perch...



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

At least someone is using the cycling machine.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

She's an absolute stunner


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol just where my boy sits! :laugh: 
his lovely!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous :001_wub: Good excuse not to use the exercise bike, can't disturb the cat


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow shes gorgeous, i dont know much about colours and patterns, is she a tortie tabbie, ????? ,_


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

She is a silver tortie classic tabby and white Maine Coon. Bit of a mouthful.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

messyhearts said:


> She is a silver tortie classic tabby and white Maine Coon. Bit of a mouthful.


wow it is abit of a mouthful lol, she is pretty, do you show her or is she a pet, she looks very proud of herself sat there .


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

She was bought as a pet but she is shown too as she is/was show quality. She's a Premier and weighs in over 15lbs - a very very big girl.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

I could picture her on display with all the owls and birds of prey. She looks very regal perched upon her throne lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

15lbs wow,shes a big girl, i think she deserves some good rep for being so pretty.,,


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

tylow said:


> I could picture her on display with all the owls and birds of prey. She looks very regal perched upon her throne lol


I know what you mean. She does often look regal even if she is a soft and sweet girl. Not at all regal in personality.



colliemerles said:


> 15lbs wow,shes a big girl, i think she deserves some good rep for being so pretty.,,


Thanks.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

She's very lovely!


----------



## Jocatza (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful photograph of a stunning cat messyhearts. She is so well proportioned and looks so slender it's difficult to believe she weighs 15lbs.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Yep, I agree. She doesn't look extreme in anyway thankfully. Very lucky to have such a loving and lovely cat.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Oh Wow she is gorgeous.I love her colouring :001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

beautiful cat and what a lovely colour


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Aw she is just looooovely, what a beauty. And yeah, you shouldn't disturb her, running is just gonna have to wait. LOL


----------



## Oliver Twist (Feb 22, 2011)

messyhearts said:


> She is a silver tortie classic tabby and white Maine Coon. Bit of a mouthful.


Beautiful cat, super-fluffy tail
By the way, what is the difference between torbie and tortie ? I never know. According to the breeder, my Amy is black silver torbie. For me as a "normal person" blink she's grey tabby with a creme-or beige looking red. She's a coonie as well.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

It's the same thing - different registries have different terms/names for it all. Torbie is a tortie tabby [a combination of both words]. There are different silvers such as red or blue so a black is the bog-standard silver you often see. So my girl, in those terms, would be a black silver torbie and white but it is called silver tortie tabby and white with GCCF.

Things to consider:


A tortie is a _female _cat that has random patches of red along with whatever colour they are anyway unless they are a 'solid tortie' where they are black, red and white [also called calico]. 
Classic tabby is a particular tabby pattern. This is the most common in pedigree cats and is where it looks like the cat has a 'bullseye' in their tabby stripes on their flank.
My cat is an example of a 'torbie' or a tortie tabby as she is tortie [has red patches] AND is a tabby [stripes]. 
The 'and white' refers to what is often a bib, belly and/or socks in white. A cat that is MOSTLY white would be a 'high white'.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I think you should buy her a nice comfy bed poor girl


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> I think you should buy her a nice comfy bed poor girl


I have. It is a double bed with duvet and pillows and is in the master bedroom.


----------



## Oliver Twist (Feb 22, 2011)

messyhearts said:


> It's the same thing - different registries have different terms/names for it all. Torbie is a tortie tabby [a combination of both words]. There are different silvers such as red or blue so a black is the bog-standard silver you often see. So my girl, in those terms, would be a black silver torbie and white but it is called silver tortie tabby and white with GCCF.
> 
> Things to consider:
> 
> ...


MANY THANKS for the detailed explanation !!!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

messyhearts said:


> At least someone is using the cycling machine.


She is an absolute stunner! 
Frankie, god bless his soul, weighed in at 11.8 kg's, which is just below 2 stone! He was never overweight either, he was just one gigantic kitty.
He used to walk across you if you were lying down and it was a bit magical as you could barely feel him, he was fab at evenly distributing his weight. Sooty on the other hand, at 4.5 kg's, either thunders across you or deliberately takes time putting all his weight one leg at a time! I've got a fab set or bruises form him doing this last night


----------

